

Voice of the First World War (podcast) - DanBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03t7p9l

======
DanBC
This BBC Radio Four programme is available as apodcast to download.

It was created using the sound archive of the Imperial War Museum and the BBC
and gives the story of the First World War from the people who were there.

For example: this episode has people talking about being gassed, and the first
use of chlorine gas by the Germans in 1915.
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03t7p9l](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03t7p9l)

